# Derealization fixes ?



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

Does anyone have any supplements or meds that have helped there DR?

I swear this is the last thing holding me back from truly recovering, I mean I'll go outside sometimes and it will look like the come up of an acid\shroom trip.. Kind of hard to ignore and recover when its right in your face.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm not a medicinal expert, however there are threads in the Pharmacology Sub-Forum about this. One of the most popular being List of Meds that Help DP/DR.


----------



## Kangaroo (May 1, 2014)

Nas said:


> Does anyone have any supplements or meds that have helped there DR?
> 
> I swear this is the last thing holding me back from truly recovering, I mean I'll go outside sometimes and it will look like the come up of an acid\shroom trip.. Kind of hard to ignore and recover when its right in your face.


Multivitamins do help. Fish oil tablets, try a bit of everything but those too helped me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

Clonazepam.


----------



## leelooleeloo (Sep 4, 2014)

Until you go of clonazapam. That's what has caused my DR. If you want to be scared, check out benzo buddies . Org. DP/Dr is one of A LOT of terrible symptoms of the year or more withdrawal. So, it may work for ten years max, but then you may have to deal with something worse. I almost died, with delerium tremins and hallucinations this last February from going off them. Be so so careful! <3


----------

